# Tedx Talk: Over terror's edge - a journey through infertility



## violeta (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I watched this TedX talk yesterday after reading a blog post on coping with infertility. A lot of what she said really hit home and I found her talk to be uplifting, even though it has its sad parts.






Hope it helps you in one way or another.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Alotbsl (May 20, 2013)

Thank you for posting the link.


----------



## swanlake (Nov 7, 2012)

Really uplifting and can so relate to it- thanks for posting
Xx


----------



## Mariposa15 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thank you for posting this, Violeta. It is a lovely story.


----------



## nadia13 (Jun 20, 2015)

It was really good for me to watch it as I share so much of what she said, in particular the control part and the list of all the things she gave up (I miss running so much!). 
I have a question though: is it true you gain so much weight just in few days? I have my first IVF in few weeks and I am not planning to say anything at work but if I gain so much weight they will notice!
Is it that bad?
Thanks
Nadia


----------

